# the 2 1/2 week olds babes



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

these were taken a few days ago, all but the big chubby white one are not here anymore 
(the owner moved out)


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

awww


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, so cute!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh lord, I want it!! :]]]]


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Awwwwww. =^-^=


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is the mom still nursing them? If not then the ratties are in vital need of milk. Like KMR (Mitten milk replacer) Can be given with a water dropper or small baby bottle with nipple. : ) good luck hope He lives!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

ok..... i fed the one i kept with formula and baby food and stuff.....at the time when i gave him (and the 2 bigger rats that i had) to a shelter (because after a week the chick gave me his brother too, and he got sick fast and died because i had no money for vet care {and cuz his immune system wasnt as good as it should have been cuz she didnt take as good care of the others as i took of the one i kept}) he was plump and healthy.....of the 4 babies 2 were male and 2 were female..... the one i kept was male, along with one of the ones that look tan in the pictures (they are actually double rex nakie)....the one in the 3rd picture is female and her name is sweet pea and she lives down stairs with one of our neighbors and i get to see her every day...... the other girl is with the mama rat, who eventually got better i am told.....her name is mini-me cuz she is a mini mama


----------

